# Où trouver les fonds d'écran de base dans Zorin OS ?



## augusterre (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Zorin OS via Virtualbox pour prendre les fonds d'écran de base et les rapatrier dans mon Mac, mais impossible de les trouver dans les fichiers. Où pourraient=ils être ?
Merci


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Zorin OS via Virtualbox pour prendre les fonds d'écran de base et les rapatrier dans mon Mac, mais impossible de les trouver dans les fichiers. Où pourraient=ils être ?
> Merci


Dans le répertoire : "*/usr/share/backgrounds*".


----------



## augusterre (31 Janvier 2021)

Il me met ça...
Tu n'as pas précisé où est-ce que je devais les trouver...


----------



## augusterre (31 Janvier 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Il me met ça...
> Tu n'as pas précisé où est-ce que je devais les trouver...
> Voir la pièce jointe 211079


Edit : Ah si, c'est tout bon ! Merci !


----------

